# Forget the iWalk, this is what Apple is releasing (with proof)



## simX (Jan 2, 2002)

OK, well I confess I don't know exactly what's going to be released on MWSF.  But I have a picture, that is from VERY reliable sources.  It's so reliable, the picture actually comes in the MWSF Badge mailing itself.  I think it was probably a goof up, though, on the part of the makers of the brochure.  However, it seems like it would shed light onto what Apple's been hyping.

OK, sorry, I don't have a pic, but anyone who's going to MWSF and pre-ordered their badge, here's what you do.  Go to your envelope where you received your badge/badge holder, and root around for the MacDirectory brochure.  Then look at the front page (no, not the cleavage) at the bottom right.  What the HELL is that -- I'm 99.999999% positive that that's nothing Apple has EVER released, so I'm going out on a limb here, and speculating that this is what Apple is going to release.

I'll try to describe it.  It's kind of grey.  When you look at the brochure right side up, there's a hinge thingy in the middle, and a sort of compartment to the left.  On the right, it looks like there's an LCD screen, and then a pen/stylus resting on top of the screen.  There's also a small Apple logo on the device near the hinge.  From the looks of the screen, it looks small, so I'm thinking Apple PDA, but I'm not even 5% sure of that.  www.mosr.com has a similar description, and it's probably better.

Everyone who received their badge/badge holder to MWSF by mail has got to check this out.  I'll try and scan it or something and post it, but that will be hard in my situation -- anyone else, feel free.

UPDATE:  My dad claims it's a Newton.  But I am still skeptical, partly because I don't really remember seeing the Newton.  Anyone got some pics or URLs to the Newton they can post?  Still... why would they put such an old product on this brochure?


----------



## boi (Jan 2, 2002)

i see it. no freaking clue what that is. ps7beta doesn't have twain acquire, so i'm opening ps6 classic to scan it in. be up in a few.


----------



## vanguard (Jan 2, 2002)

Somebody with a scanner help us out.  I have to know.  I'm getting shaky.  I need help.


----------



## boi (Jan 2, 2002)

doesn't look like the newtons i've seen.


----------



## wdw_ (Jan 2, 2002)

go here and click "iWalk Movie"

http://briefcase.yahoo.com/bc/marce...celine407/lst?.dir=/My+Folder&.src=bc&.view=l


----------



## vanguard (Jan 2, 2002)

That iWalk movie looks pretty authentic.  It has to be true.  (Then again, what do I know?)


----------



## simX (Jan 2, 2002)

That iWalk does look tantalizingly good.  But I still have doubts about an Apple branded PDA.

WHAT THE HELL IS THE THING IN THE PICTURE, THOUGH?!?  Someone, please post a picture of the Newton.


----------



## boi (Jan 2, 2002)

this is a newton.


edit: see? isn't it pretty? grr... the attachment didn't work.


----------



## themacko (Jan 2, 2002)

That freaking video DOES look real!  If it's not, someone spent a lot of time making it and should use it to get a good job in hollywood.


----------



## boi (Jan 2, 2002)

well, thing isn't the real name for it. i couldn't think of anything to name the file.
i found out, upon closer inspection, zooming in at 600% reveals the name, written in tiny itc garamond apple trademark font...


iThing. ^_^.

anyway, back to the newton picture.


edit: arrrgh! why isn't it posting the attachment? grrr...
just go under www.google.com and click "image search" and search for apple newton. tons of pictures.


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Jan 2, 2002)

i'm going out on a limb and saying i am 50% sure that it's an apple branded PDA... but of course, 50% is in the middle, and it can go both ways

and that iWalk movie, it looks too large for a PDA... but it looks extremely real...


----------



## vanguard (Jan 2, 2002)

I found a newton video for you.  It looks different from the picture but it's pretty close.  Maybe the picture is an older or newer version than the vidoe displays?  Maybe it's a different product.

http://www.macobserver.com/news/2001/20010525/newton_what.shtml


----------



## vanguard (Jan 2, 2002)

BTW, the 1993 video I dug up is completely real.  If you need to scoop on any 1992 or 1993 mac worlds I've got an inside track.


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Jan 2, 2002)

and also, is that all that's on the broshure? could someone scan the whole thing maybe?


----------



## edX (Jan 2, 2002)

well, this might explain why the price on wacom tablets has been dropping!!


----------



## simX (Jan 2, 2002)

That does NOT look like any Newton I've seen.  The position of the Apple logo and the COLOR of the Apple logo on the MacDirectory brochure are totally different than that of the Newton.  I'll bet all Newtons sport the 6 color Apple logo, but this picture has a 1-color Apple logo.

What gives?

Bling Bling:  Not much.  Just some cleavage on the front page, and pictures of celebrities using Mac products.  Nothing big except this weird thing.

By the way, boi, where does it say iThing on that iWalk movie?  I don't see a place where it COULD have a name.


----------



## boi (Jan 2, 2002)

the brochure is an advertisement for MacDirectory magazine, which makes me think that iThing won't have anything to do with the actual expo. the rest of the brochure is cleavage. if there's a rallying cry, i'll scan the brochure front, but i promise that's all that on it that's important.

Oo boi o.

ps- i was just pullin' yer chain about the iThing, but i'm all for starting a rumor that that's what it's called. as long as i'm accredited.


----------



## simX (Jan 2, 2002)

That link that wdw_ posted has now been updated with 7 pictures of the iWalk.  And DAMN does it look realistic.  Down to all the CE stuff on the back and the FCC warnings and Apple copyrights and trademarks on the back.  I'm getting REALLY exciting thinking that Apple might release a PDA!!!!!!

*breeeeaaathe*  *exhaaaale*  *breeeeathe*  *hyperventilate*


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Jan 2, 2002)

i'm all for cleavage 

but that would be totally kick ass for them to accidentally sneek a new product into a brochure

and here's a still of the iWalk video... it looks interesting...


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Jan 2, 2002)

get the link working again!!!!!! i wanna see the 7 iWalk photos!


----------



## wdw_ (Jan 2, 2002)

here's another


----------



## edX (Jan 2, 2002)

give boi one 'gotcha'.  so go ahead boi. i'm as interested in the cleavage and celebraties as that little pic that you can't tell what it is.

btw - any celebraty cleavage?


----------



## wdw_ (Jan 2, 2002)




----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Jan 2, 2002)

in that photo, the link http://www.spymac.com/test/Test.html actually works... THIS IS TOO GOOD!!! IT BETTER BE AT MWSF!


----------



## wdw_ (Jan 2, 2002)




----------



## vanguard (Jan 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wdw_ _
> *here's another *



The link in the picture actually works.

http://www.spymac.com/test/Test.html


----------



## themacko (Jan 2, 2002)

And if you seriously think about this ... it does seem to add up.

Apple obviously didn't want us to be able to sync our Palm Pilots in OS X very bad .. it took FOREVER to get a beta Palm Desktop.
Apple is doing this whole 'digital hub' thing where they are trying to center our lives around a Mac.  The biggest way to connect people's lives to their computer is through a PDA, something which Apple doesn't have on the market.

I dunno, it just seems to me that releasing a PDA would be the next step for the whole digital hub/digital lifestyle thing.


----------



## edX (Jan 2, 2002)

that looks like a firewire connection on the still. that would make it modern era. it is definitly plug and play.


----------



## simX (Jan 2, 2002)

Only one ugly woman on the cover with her boobs half showing.  But that's it.  Personally, I think it's an insult to Macs.  Especially since she's so ugly. 

ARG!  Still 4 days away from MacWorld, and I'm already drooling!  This is no good!  I think I have 4 sleepless nights ahead of me...


----------



## vanguard (Jan 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by vanguard _
> *
> 
> The link in the picture actually works.
> ...



BlingBling already said that.  I'm sorry.


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Jan 2, 2002)

firewire, infrared, audio input and audio output.... sounds like apple may revolutionize the market again

again... that is if this is true!


----------



## wdw_ (Jan 2, 2002)




----------



## wdw_ (Jan 2, 2002)




----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Jan 2, 2002)

http://www.spymac.com

go there, register, and you can see everything for yourself!


----------



## wdw_ (Jan 2, 2002)




----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Jan 2, 2002)

The SpyMac staff have finished verifying the authenticity of the iWalk video and have decided that the source of the footage is sufficiently unidentifiable. Thus, the video will be released to the public within the next 24-48 hours. In the mean time, we can tell you some of our observations of the iWalk. The color of the iWalk fits in perfectly with the rest of Apple's line: its glossy-white exterior is sleek and simple. And like the iPod, the PDA sports what appears to be a "jog-dial" at the bottom of the unit that can be used for easy navigation.

Apple fans should be happy to hear that the iWalk is not based on the Palm OS. The OS shown in the video looks like a blend between traditional PDA operating systems and Apple's OS X. Some other interesting observations:
The iWalk accepts handwriting input with a silver stylus. The user is able to write on the entire screen to input information, and is not limited to a small "text box" like of the Palm line of PDAs.
The iWalk is larger than PDAs currently on the market, with the majority of the extra size being given to screen real-estate.
All of the main ports are at the top of the unit.
We can clearly make out Firewire, audio-in and audio-out ports. In the center is a relatively large unmarked port which we speculate as being a port for Apple's new Gigawire.

One nice touch is a classy-looking leather carrying case, custom made for the iWalk, which the unit tightly slides into. This case seems to be the only protection available against screen and case scrathes.

Stay tuned for the video and various still shots.


----------



## vanguard (Jan 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlingBling 3k12 _
> *http://www.spymac.com
> 
> go there, register, and you can see everything for yourself! *



To anybody concerned:  I did that but the email they are supposed to send with my username and password hasn't arrived.  It's been about 15 minutes.  I would guess you can expect the same.


----------



## edX (Jan 2, 2002)

great balls o fire - this thread is moving so fast that my replies don't  make any sense by the time i post them.


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Jan 2, 2002)

got mine within seconds!

here ya go...

Username: iwalk5198, Password: Xv74mS2


----------



## themacko (Jan 2, 2002)

I didn't grab all 7 pics, but I got the better ones and the movies and put them up if someone is too lazy to enter their email address at spymac.com  

http://www.thespace.nu/iWalk

oh, i see i was too slow


----------



## boi (Jan 2, 2002)

hehe, that was my login/pass, too. hooray for security! i just think they wanted everyone to read that disclaimer.

so we shall guess the stats, eh? storage space? processor power? audio out quality? price?
i'm guessing 1 gig of storage space, as not to compete with the ipod. gonna be around $700, i'd say. possibly more depending on the stats. hopefully it will be revolutionary enough to bring back the PDA market.


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Jan 3, 2002)

lol... i didn't read it!


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Jan 3, 2002)

this is the most exciting and fastest growing thread on the board!


----------



## vanguard (Jan 3, 2002)

I wonder if releasing this stuff at this time of night allows it to stay up longer?  Maybe Apple's legal team (or whoever) is slower to react in the middle of the night (US centric view I'll admit).


----------



## wdw_ (Jan 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlingBling 3k12 _
> *got mine within seconds!
> 
> here ya go...
> ...



That's mine as well! Weird. They must all be the same.


----------



## simX (Jan 3, 2002)

bling bling: Created by?  Yours truly. 

I'm not into guessing the stats for the iWalk, because I'm still kinda skeptical even though those shots look SO DAMN REAL.  But if Apple released their PDA at $799, that would be suicidal, even if it was a revolution.  It's going to be like the iPod... they'll probably price it at something like $499, or maybe even $399 like the iPod.  But I'll guess it won't have nearly as much storage space as the iPod, like someone mentioned.


----------



## boi (Jan 3, 2002)

oooohhh, i just had an exciting thought. i completely overlooked that audio in capability. imagine walking around, talking to your iWalk. maybe even doubling as a cell phone of sorts? oooooo, i'm all giddy now! i love talking to my mac! i'm probably the only one who uses voice recognition with OSX, hehe. it impresses /everyone/.


----------



## themacko (Jan 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by vanguard _
> *I wonder if releasing this stuff at this time of night allows it to stay up longer?  Maybe Apple's legal team (or whoever) is slower to react in the middle of the night ...*


That was my thought exactly.


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Jan 3, 2002)

> bling bling: Created by? Yours truly.



i'm confused


----------



## simX (Jan 3, 2002)

"Yours truly." = "Me."


----------



## vanguard (Jan 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlingBling 3k12 _
> *this is the most exciting and fastest growing thread on the board! *



No kidding.  It's beats the heck out of the "yep" thread. 

I'll add some observations.  

I only see a firewire port so I'm guessing it's going to be mac only like the iPod.

I see a headphone and a microphone jack.  That implies that it plays music and *maybe* voice recognition.

It looks too thin to have a hard drive so I think we can guess that it has 64 or 128 mb of storage.  (Maybe somebody in touch with non-volitile ram sizes can chime in here)  Those guesses are at the high end of the range because much lower would be crap for music and/or recordings and Apple doesn't make crap.

{wet blanket mode}It's too big to fit in my pocket with my cell phone so I'm not sure I'd buy it.  Maybe I'll change my mind when I see Apple pitch it.{/wet blanket mode}


----------



## boi (Jan 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by vanguard _
> *
> 
> No kidding.  It's beats the heck out of the "yep" thread.
> ...



yep.


----------



## simX (Jan 3, 2002)

Hahahahahaha.

I've got a new MacAddict thingy: "You know you're a MacAddict when your favorite web forum turns into a chat room the week before MacWorld."


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Jan 3, 2002)

well i gotta go to bed... i have school in 6 hours... i gotta get some sleep in... (it's 1:17 AM in Ohio right now) 

if anyone has AIM or AOL, if anything major happens (i mean like tons more photos or videos...) don't hesitate to IM me... my AIM is BlingBling30012... i'll have an away message, but the noise will wake me up easily...

good nite


----------



## themacko (Jan 3, 2002)

Well my father just got an iPaq PDA, and it looks about the same size as one of those.  I would personally trade in my Palm III for one, I just hope it doesn't require X (I'm sure it will).  Of course, I'm speaking hypothetically.


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Jan 3, 2002)

simX... LOL!

ok... for real... good nite every body!


----------



## simX (Jan 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by themacko _
> *Well my father just got an iPaq PDA, and it looks about the same size as one of those.  I would personally trade in my Palm III for one, I just hope it doesn't require X (I'm sure it will).  Of course, I'm speaking hypothetically. *



No.  Apple knows that it still has a solid Classic Mac OS customer base because not all major apps have been ported to Mac OS X.  Apple KNOWS it would be a fallacy to not release Mac OS 9 support.  However, I sincerely believe they will not have PC support, just like the iPod didn't.  And I'm glad.  Because, frankly, those PC users can go f*** themselves for getting such a crappy computer!

*hyperventilate*  *hyperventilate*  *breeeeathe*  *exhaaale*  *breeeathe*


----------



## vanguard (Jan 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by simX _
> *
> However, I sincerely believe they will not have PC support, just like the iPod didn't.  And I'm glad.  Because, frankly, those PC users can go f*** themselves for getting such a crappy computer!
> *



I've given this a little thought and I think supporting a PC might be a good idea.  A lot of people seem to agree that handhelds, phones, converged little devices, etc. are the *next big thing*.  If Apple reaches a broad audience in this new space they might be able to bring them into the Apple fold.

Microsoft does something similar.  You can use any email client with Exchange server buuuut, nothing works quite as well as msft products.  You can use use any email client with Windows CE buuuut, nothing works quite as well as Outlook.  (I wish I could come up with non-email examples but I'm tired right now.)

Anyway, Apple could do the same.  I can see them saying something like, "Sure, the iPod works with Windows buuuut, it's best with iTunes."  Same thing for the iWalk.

Anyway, that's one man's opinion.

Vanguard

PS  As for my prediction, I agree, I bet it's mac only.  However, that's not what I would do.


----------



## edX (Jan 3, 2002)

can't believe we've gotten this far and no one has brought up the idea that the ipod might also be a sort of external drive for the iwalk. makes sense to me. this would take care of the less memory deal.

"everything is connected"

- old native american spiritual belief


----------



## xegan (Jan 3, 2002)

If you check the sayhello.mov the text 
is doctored on top of the device.

I saw it before they made the jump to spymac.com
here they are...
http://www.interfacestudio.net/iwalk/movies/

The guy is writing, and the motion of his hand
against the iWalk moves the device, but the 
text "say hello..." remains still.  

No motion tracking : )


----------



## simX (Jan 3, 2002)

Let's all guess the slogans that Apple will put on it's website to hype for MacWorld at T-4, 3, 2, 1, and 0 days! 

T-4 days: "You won't believe your eyes.  You'll do a double-take."


----------



## edX (Jan 3, 2002)

hmmm, i wonder where all the windows' people are tonite? could it be they are afraid to jump in without a "we've already got one of those and ours is bigger than yours" comment. or maybe a "macs are for kids" rant. could it be they don't know how to handle all this enthusiasm? 

I haven't seen a single post by any of them all night.


----------



## swizcore (Jan 3, 2002)

After watching all three of those movies I am now as giddy as a schoolgirl just like everyone else!!!!!


----------



## Scotty (Jan 3, 2002)

Ok, I've watched all the videos and scrutinized the photos.  It's the real deal Holyfield, and I'm willing to put up the cold hard cash.  Who wants to bet me?  Proceeds going to Press3...???  Any takers?


----------



## vanguard (Jan 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by simX _
> *Let's all guess the slogans that Apple will put on it's website to hype for MacWorld at T-4, 3, 2, 1, and 0 days!
> 
> T-4 days: "You won't believe your eyes.  You'll do a double-take." *



T-5 = Beyond the rumor sites.  Way beyond.
T-4 = Dammit dammit dammit.  Nevermind, just go to the rumor sites.


----------



## vegemite (Jan 3, 2002)

I have enough pocket space for ONE more gadget. When I replace my aging Palm III, I want a PDA that also does music... I don't want 2 gadgets. I want one ubergadget. 

The iPod is great. Would love to have one. Won't buy one though. 

The iWalk, if real (have serious doubts, check the sayhello movie and look carefully at the screen, it looks like a fake because of how the image shifts), will be unbearably cool BUT if it doesn't have a few gig of storage and iPod-like audio capabilites I am not interested. 

(why might the iWalk be real? Big screen, not pocket-sized, looks expensive...! many of the Newton mistakes repeated. THAT really sounds like Apple to me. Apple couldn't make a $200 PDA in a zillion years, and I think that is an important target to hit if they want a runaway hit. But I digress.)

Again, I have the space and budget for ONE gadget. Not two. 

Put one of those tiny 5GB drives in the iWalk, give it music capabilities and charge more for it... Then I would be happy. (well, charging less would be OK too but with the iPod at $400, it's not gonna happen. the iWalk will be at least $600 if it has good storage, maybe $500 otherwise.)

(yeah, I said Apple should put out a $200 PDA and I contradicted myself saying what I wanted would be more expensive... indulge me.)

And as cool as the iWalk would be I have serious concerns about how much software there would be for it. There is a LOT of good software for the PalmOS, much of it free. The Apple world doesn't have the same committment to freeware, and that is important to me. There are also just not as many developers. Now, if the iWalk had a PalmOS emulator... that would be outstanding! 

OK, enough idle speculation... back to counting the minutes until Macworld. I may sound like a grinch but I still love Apple and look forward to every new product.


----------



## ScottW (Jan 3, 2002)

4 Days Left...

It's Like a Backstage Pass to the Future


So.......... this means that lots of stuff will be announced... but will not be available.


----------



## vanguard (Jan 3, 2002)

These guys think it's fake.  They think it's not even a good fake.

http://www.macslash.com/article.pl?sid=02/01/03/0345207&mode=thread&threshold=0

I'm starting to agree.  (But still really unsure/confused)


----------



## simX (Jan 3, 2002)

vegemite: Ever heard of cargo pants?   Use THOSE to store all of your upcoming Apple digital hub devices. 

Seriously, though, if you think about it, Apple could release an iWalk for $399 and have it be reasonable and still not compete with the iPod.  First: the iPod is geared toward the audiophile.  And it has plenty of space, a fast connection, and a simple interface.  As far as I can tell, it's a hit.

Now if you had a PDA that also had the iPod music capabilities, it wouldn't make sense, even if it WAS priced at $700 or so (which would definitely be a mistake).  No, Apple wouldn't do this.  What Apple would do is introduce a $399 PDA that works in tandem with the iPod and your Mac.  It would probably have much less storage space, but have all the cool wireless connection and firewire transfer gadgetry added into it as well as Mac OS X 2Go (Heh, I stole that from some other site.  Sosumi.) .  And this is a perfect strategy.

I agree the videos make it look big, but that might not necessarily be a bad thing.  Since it supposedly, from those videos, can make it so the screen can be either used vertically or horizontally, it would be easy to handle even if it is big.  I still think it might fit into a pocket... and even if it couldn't you could still stash it in your briefcase or your purse, and it wouldn't lose any capabilities.  It might not be as convenient, but if it does have a web browser and some kick-ass software pre-installed on it, I'm sure it could fly just like the iPod is.

Furthermore, Apple doesn't NEED to market these devices to Windows users.  Apple has survived with a market share of 5% for a LONG time, even if it has had its share of bumpy rides.  These are designed to be used by Mac users, for Mac users.  Windows people?  Tough luck.  You want to reap the benefits of all the Mac-only digital hub devices?  Then you've got to get a Mac.  There are MILLIONS of Mac users out there, and if Apple sells the iWalk or the iPod to a small fraction of them, Apple will make money.  The point of these devices is to lure the Windows people over to the Mac, since it's obviously better anyway! 

Any thoughts?

So let's see:

T-7: "This one is big.  Even by our standards."
T-6: "Count the days.  Count the minutes.  Count on being blown away."
T-5: "Beyond the rumor sites.  Way beyond."
T-4: "It's like a backstage pass to the future."

I've memorized them so far!


----------



## aishafenton (Jan 3, 2002)

Gee, some of the replies to the iWalk over at Macslash are getting a bit stropy. The posts are going along the line of "This better not be real!! because if it Steve Jobs needs to be sacked".. and "How is this  'big' - it's nothing".

Well.. i don't know. What do people want!?!? I think releasing a PDA (If it's true) is huge!! That's much better than I was expecting. GO APPLE!!!

gee hopes it's true...


----------



## simX (Jan 3, 2002)

OMG I can't believe no one thought of this before!

You know what would be huge, and would appease anyone?  Apple includes wireless, 2 button with a scroll wheel, optical mice with all new Macs.  The new Apple Pro^3 (pronounced: pro cubed) mouse.


----------



## Crunchy in milk (Jan 3, 2002)

Hell no, wireless mice are a pain in the arse, forever changing batteries  Maybe if they came with a spare rechargeable battery and recharger.  It'd be nice to see a two button apple mouse though, was just about to buy an intellieye.


----------



## ulrik (Jan 3, 2002)

[joke]
Man, think about it, of course they will be powered over USB or Firewire.

[/joke]

  

sorry, couldn't resist....what was that about a sarcasm miley???


----------



## ulrik (Jan 3, 2002)

Okay, I think I clearly have a proof that the iWalk video is a fake.

Open the "bootup.mov" video.

Go to the point where they turn this apple-wheel-thing. The finger comes close, TOUCHES the wheel but at the same time, is kinda "under" the wheel, the wheel itself is NOT moving, allthough the finger clearly touches. The finger also doesn't cast a shadow or a reflection or anything on the wheel, and then, the very next frame, the finger is OVER the wheel, the wheel spun 45° degress and the finger casts a shadow...it doesn't look real....

here are the two frames, next to each other in the timeline. Where is the finger on the first frame under? There has to be a gap between the scroll thing and the case...but there is none on the other shots

http://www.fivestarstories.de/iwalkfake.html
(give me two minutes to upload


----------



## MACLOVA (Jan 3, 2002)

Is this something or what... ???

I was surfing the Mac webpage.(when u click the Macworld logo at the beginning). 

a window pops up and says this is a must see even bla bla bla... i close it. then i browse the link : Show Attractions. This brings me to another site. I scroll down and click "Sponsors & Supporters" (hoping to find some evidence on what they are bringing.

a list pops up.... "Flagship Sponsors". I scroll down and find a link : "Pen Computing" i click it and a site comes up... http://www.pencomputing.com/!!!!

visit it!!!!!!     I think they are presenting a Palm or something like that....

See 4 ur self!!!


----------



## ulrik (Jan 3, 2002)

Three days until Macworld SF

"Way beyond Spymac.com. Way beyond"


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Jan 3, 2002)

*T-minus 4 days and counting...*
*It's like a backstage pass to the future.*

now... something huge and revolutionary is coming... it's definite...


----------



## ulrik (Jan 3, 2002)

Good morning...


----------



## dlookus (Jan 3, 2002)

This damn thing is a fake.
I can't believe how many people are falling for it.
The handwriting movie is the clincher.
As mentioned before the movie moves but the text doesn't.


----------



## dlookus (Jan 3, 2002)

Sorry.
got caught up in the posts and forgot what this thread was for.
I think the picture is not a newton and has some promise.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jan 3, 2002)

good lord 
I take a day off the board to do PeeCee upgrades at work (which I ams till doing btw) and this takes on a life on its own 

I want my PDA apppleee com'on -- gimme a newton he he


----------



## ulrik (Jan 3, 2002)

You just got a iPaq 3800 series-PDA some days ago...

but I'd also sell my 3660 for an Apple PDA


----------



## ozzymandd (Jan 3, 2002)

"Concept for a mid-sized PDA (Newton). Industrial Design: Apple Computer: Robert Brunner. September-November 1990."

The iThing in the MacDirectory brochure is an old Newton prototype. Its in the book  _AppleDesign_ on page 142 (plate 189).

I would post the picture but I don't have a scanner


----------



## themacko (Jan 3, 2002)

You just ruined everyone's speculation that that thing was the new PDA.


----------



## boi (Jan 3, 2002)

and on his first post, too.... ouch. ^_^


----------



## edX (Jan 3, 2002)

good morning ulrik


----------



## kenny (Jan 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by simX _
> *UPDATE:  My dad claims it's a Newton.  But I am still skeptical, partly because I don't really remember seeing the Newton.  Anyone got some pics or URLs to the Newton they can post?  Still... why would they put such an old product on this brochure? *



It is a Newton prototype. The original picture is in the AppleDesign book, and the picture that was posted from the badge is simply a doctored version to de-colour the Apple logo. I've scanned the original from the book so you can see the whole device.

I assure you, this is *not* the new Apple PDA....


----------



## dlookus (Jan 3, 2002)

we should have known.
although someone went through the trouble of removing the multi-colored logo. Strange.


----------



## Matrix Agent (Jan 3, 2002)

Another Problem with the movies:

ON the bootup movie the user changes the jog wheel supposedly so that the screen format will be changed from horizontal to vertical. If you look closely you can see that the turning of the wheel does not shange the screen, rather the supposed power button on the bottom does. The user makes a quick little hit of this button. Its quick, but its undeniable. This all purpose button seems to suggest that the on screen action is actually a movie with some slideshow like features.

Thats all for now. 

Oh yeah, i though that the iWalk was cool, but im glad that its fake so that i can go through the suspense of a show.


----------



## mrX (Jan 3, 2002)

just as well, iWalk was an idiotic name anyway... if it was real, apple's legal team would have torn spymac a new asshole long ago. i like being surprised anyway


----------



## theCaptain (Jan 3, 2002)

I must applaud the kids working over at Spymac.  You had a lot of us convinced including myself for a while that this "iWalk" was legit.  This video was the creation of a very dedicated fan(s).   Wow, I mean I don't know what to say.  Truly impressive.....Truly impressive!


----------



## simX (Jan 3, 2002)

www.appleturns.com actually has some REAL content (suprise, suprise -- no, I'm actually a fan of the show.  ).  They have 4 also-convincing points that the iWalk is a fake.

It did look kinda cool, but I agree that the size and the name of it were pretty dumb.   Oh, well.  So much for an Apple PDA.

Efoivx: What?  You're actually going to release Classic? as a dockling so it doesn't hog disk space or memory!  I'm sure THAT would be a surprise. 

And I'd have to agree with The Captain that this was a VERY convincing fake.


----------



## efoivx (Jan 3, 2002)

I guess we'll have to wait and see, SimX that's a bit rude.... the last version didn't hog space or ram.

Cheers


----------



## simX (Jan 3, 2002)

efoivx: Note the use of  and .  Obviously I was making a joke.   I guess there's some sarchasm here (no, that was not a typo).

Anyways, I also wanted to say that this is what apple.com will say at T-3 days:

"spymac.com?  Get a life."


----------



## efoivx (Jan 3, 2002)

LOL no problem SimX - I'm tired been up for too many hours in a row...


----------



## mindbend (Jan 3, 2002)

Wow. Kudos to Spymac, that is one damn impressive fake. Had me totally fooled. I'm still a bit confused though. Is the whole thing a 3D render, animation and all? Or are we saying it's a real physical object dummied up and composited with type effects? Cuz if that's a 3D animation, holy crap is that good. If it's a dummied up model, that's also pretty damn good. 

I personally would not be the least bit surprised if Apple is purposely paying and planting people to develop distraction evidence such as this. Car companies do it all the time. Mancow did it with his fake ihatemancow.com site. Classic strategy.

Thinking clearly now, I would be very surprised if Apple hopped back in the PDA market again. 1) Newton bombed (cool as it was) 2)The whole PDA market is nosediving 3)I have no need for one, so therefore nobody else should 

I'm glad it's a hoax (I guess) cuz I was ticked that I was lured into looking at all the pix and movees when I really wanted to just be totally surprised on Monday. Monday is my Xmas!

[Self: "Must fight urge to click on Spymac movie link, fight it, fight...(click)]


----------



## kilowatt (Jan 3, 2002)

Here's how I think they did it (the fake):

First, a very high quality mock-up was made. It may have been a sooped up sharp or other existing pda. The fcc lables and apple logo could have been copied off of an iPod or something.

The screen was just blue paper. Using real basic or project builder, they created a fake 300x100 operating system which was 100% user-interface (no real computing needed). They ran the UI on a power book, and captured the video onto something with adobe after effects or premier or final cut pro. 

By using a blue-screen-like effect, they replaced the mock-up's screen with portions of the captured video.

For the text, they simply added in text in the editing program. You can tell this, because, as is allready pointed out, the text remains *perfectly* still while the iwalk slightly moves. See, the blue screen on the iwalke moved as well, so the super-imposed operating system shifted too, but not the text which was supposedly written.

The shadows are of course perfect because a real, physical object was used. 

I for one actually hope apple waits a few years before they release any sort of pda. And I also think iWalk was a beta-name for the iPod (like a walkman, sort of).


----------

